# RC-18 pro car???



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm brand new to the 18th scale thing. The locals run the RC-18 with late model bodies, Mamba brushless, 1400MaH battries.
Now for the experts...What parts do I need to strengthen the car, as in Diff's, bumper, shocks or what???
Next, what tires do people typically run and what size???

Finally, on a 110' oval, and the 8000Kv. Mamba, with a 6 cell 1400MaH battery, what spur and pinion's do I need to start with???

Thank you, Bret


----------

